# Would you allow husband to go to a week long bachelor party out of the Country?



## SAMC (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been married for 3 years now. We have a 2 year old and I am currently 9 months pregnant. My husband wants to attend a bachelor party for a good friend for a week in Ibiza, Spain. None of his married friends are going and the only ones attending are all single guys and my husband. By the time the trip comes, our newborn will be about 4 months by then. Do you think I'm being irrational by not letting him go? I mean I wouldn't have a problem if it was a 3 night stay in Vegas but this is for a week, out of the country and is IBIZA! BTW this friend will also have a 2nd bachelor party in Vegas. So I don't get why my husband doesn't see how family comes first! Any advice would be much appreciated! 
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't disallow my Fiance anything. I tell him how I feel about something and expect him to care about me and my feelings and put our relationship first, just as I would with him. If he chooses to go to something that I feel would jeopardize our relationship, then he is not the man for me.

However he can disallow me to do certain things, because I find that quite sexy.

What your fiance is asking is very unreasonable. I wouldn't even be cool with a 3 day vegas thing. 

Would he be OK with you and your friends leaving him at home with the kids, and hanging out with a lot of horny young men for a week? If not tell him you will have your trip directly after he does, and you plan on living it up twice as much as he is.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

No, he should stay at home looking after you and the new born baby! 

A married man shouldn't take this kind of wild parties! 

Who knows what is happening! 

The friend is not being considerate of the wives' feeling for arranging this kind of party!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

sounds like you have two babies.


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

your husband has no business going away (unless it's for business) when you have a newborn and toddler at home. I don't mean to assume, but it sounds like he doesn't have his priorities straight.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

You have a two year old and you're 9 months pregnant, about the have another baby, what do you think?

If you tell him no and he goes anyway, when he returns you need to present him with separation papers. He sounds very insensitive, and if he can do this now, no telling what else he can do in the future.


----------



## geordiegirl (Mar 30, 2011)

Of course he shouldn't go. He shouldn't have thought twice about it. However, "allowing" him to go or not is probably the wrong terminology. You aren't his mother, you are his partner.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

If there's a second party in the US, and he knows how you feel, what's his reasoning for still wanting to go to the party in Spain?


----------

